# My Last Ride Before Quitting = Flat Tire!



## Markbrla (Oct 16, 2014)

So, when Uber cut their rates 2 weeks ago I decided to throw in the towel. Much of my decision had to do with the over-saturation of drivers in my city (Baton Rouge).

I still had turned my phone in when I was driving around on Friday and decided to turn on my phone just to see if I might get a ping where I was at (way out from the city). Well, I got a ping. I picked of the couple at their home. It was dark in their neighborhood and i hit a huge pot hole. Bang! Flat tire. $150. I just mailed my phone in. That's what I get for accepting that one last ping.

It's a sign. I'm not superstitious but I believe that it truly was God telling me "hey, that's enough! Move on."


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Going out with a bang in the Family Truckster. Good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yep. I had a similar thing here. Rock hit my windshield on a ride. It eventually cracked about two feet across. It cost me about $250 to replace it - wiping out my net profit for quite a number of hours. And this is just a small incident.

That's why I use a per mile expense amount of about .35 per driven mile for my car, including dead miles, to make my driving decisions. It catches up in the long run. Incidents like this make you a little more aware of it. So at a gross fare of .90 per mile, I about break even with almost nothing for my time. .9 x .8 / 2 for dead miles = .36 would be my approximate revenue per driven mile. Leaves nothing after expenses of .35 per driven mile.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't forget to use your hard earned Momentum rewards to pay for that flat tire.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Markbrla said:


> So, when Uber cut their rates 2 weeks ago I decided to throw in the towel. Much of my decision had to do with the over-saturation of drivers in my city (Baton Rouge).
> 
> I still had turned my phone in when I was driving around on Friday and decided to turn on my phone just to see if I might get a ping where I was at (way out from the city). Well, I got a ping. I picked of the couple at their home. It was dark in their neighborhood and i hit a huge pot hole. Bang! Flat tire. $150. I just mailed my phone in. That's what I get for accepting that one last ping.
> 
> It's a sign. I'm not superstitious but I believe that it truly was God telling me "hey, that's enough! Move on."


Check your account, I turned in my phone a few weeks ago, but they've been charging me still.


----------

